# Anyone use DOW Peladow ice melter cma?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

One of our sites this year has offered to sell us 10 skids at basically whatever price i feel is fair. They used to have onsite maintenance staff handle the snow, and bought the 10 skids last season.

They said they paid $15.99 a 50lb bag, and id assume theres between 42-46 on each skid.

Comes to $6.700 @$16 bag if 42 on each pallet. They'd probably take something like 2k for all 10 skids. Honestly though we probably wouldn't ever use up 10 skids of sidewalk cma ice melter in one season, i could always store a few for next year, hopefully we'd use at least half of it though :/ We use about 12x more rock salt than sidewalk cma ice melters. Normally we purchase safer than salt 'pink stuff" for just under $8 a bag. Is this stuff really any better at $16 a bag? If they paid that for probably a whole truck load, thats pretty steep eh?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I mix it in with our bulk salt to give it a lower melt temp. love the stuff. I' m paying $12 / 50# bag. and only getting 1 skid at a time. not a good deal.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have used it for the last two years and have had no issues with it. $16.00 a bag if you buying the pallet seem al little high. There is 50, 50# bags on a cal pallet. I just picked one up for $12.44 a bag.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

One of my price books lists 56 bags per pallet on the Peladow.
Not sure if the prices have changed since they printed their book, but:
8 pallet purchase is listed at $11.15 a bag pick up or $11.53 delivery.
Of course if you bought back in Sept you saved $0.40 per bag, Oct $0.30 per bag or Nov you saved $0.15 per bag.


I've used it before. Works well and starts to melt fast, down to -25*F
Lists a solution with as little as 20% calcium chloride works down to 0*F.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

Peladow is Dow's calcium chloride pellets 90-92% and there is no CMA in it.

If you are buying anything with CMA (unless the pure CMA for about $95 per bag), it is rock salt with some small amount of foo foo dust. @ $16.00 per bag, you would be getting ripped off.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

We use Peladow. We get it from John Deere Landscapes (formerly Lesco) for $13.50 / bag. There are 56 bags to a pallet. Works well for us.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

i like it but hate what it does to my gloves, clothes , skin and the dust when you dump the bag in a spreader sucks to breath it does melt fast though


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

SnowMelt2006;696345 said:


> Peladow is Dow's calcium chloride pellets 90-92% and there is no CMA in it.
> 
> If you are buying anything with CMA (unless the pure CMA for about $95 per bag), it is rock salt with some small amount of foo foo dust. @ $16.00 per bag, you would be getting ripped off.


Actually, in all fairness, we have now been Landscapers Choice the last few years, and it is cost effective on many applications, because it saves us alot of seeding/sodding work in the spring for our high end office complexes.


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

ford550;696648 said:


> We use Peladow. We get it from John Deere Landscapes (formerly Lesco) for $13.50 / bag. There are 56 bags to a pallet. Works well for us.


Same here it get it from lesco also now as I used to get it in 80 lbs instead but they were just too heavy and always ripped. I use this stuff on all my sidewalks and it works great. I hope you can get a good deal man.


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

There are 56 bags to a pallet and they go for roughly $12 per bag. It is good stuff. If you will use it up over the next 2 seasons then offer them $250-300 per pallet. You have nothing to lose if you use it.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

for you guys using CaCl. Have you notice if you get it on wet leather it shrinks the leather? When I first started out I was helping another plow co. spread CaCl on walkways due to 2" ice strom. After 12 hrs of this I get home and try to take my sorels off. Couldn't!! they were shrunk to my shins.I mean tight. I had to cut them off with a pair of felcos. Ruined many pairs of gloves also.

Keep away from leather!!!


----------

